# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Të martuarat nëpër forume!

## Rina3

Ka shumë të martuara që shkruajnë nëpër forume e chate të ndryshme shqiptare, andaj do të doja të dija mendimet e juaja *ërparësi kan meshkujt:* për to.
Po nëse gruaja juaj shkruan a do të ju pengonte kjo?
A mendoni se edhe gratë shqiptare kan të drejtë pa u ndrojtur të shkruajnë, të thonë mendimet e veta, të argëtohen e të bëjnë shaka mu si bëni ju meshkujt, të shkruajnë edhe në temat e "nxehta"?
Ju si e ndjeni veten kur kuptoni se bashkëbiseduesja e juaj është grua e tjetërkujt e ndoshta edhe nënë e ndoj fëmiu??

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Rina3

Urime ne Rradhe te pare per temen , shume interesante.
Me sa di une Te shkruash ne Forum , Me Sakte Nje i/e martuar Nuk eshte Gjithashtu dhe ne Chat.

E dyta ne shqiptaret kemi mentalitetin e keq ,Skemi pse te jemi xheloza ,ne se Gruaja ime shkruan ne Forum,Apo Femija ime Futet Ne Chat,

dhe e Treta ,me sa shof une jan Deformuar pak si Forumi & chati pak me shume ,as vete nuk kam arrit ta kuptoj po kan hyre shume Fjale TE huaja Dhe shume banale,jo vetem ne Forume Chate po dhe ne Tv humore PA perjashtuar dhe Politiken shiptare.



Thelbi i mendimit Ska asnje gje te keqe se eshte E Martuar dhe shkruan ne Forum , Thjesht Jep mendim ose bashkbisedon me Shqiptar Miq Shok ose Vlla !


Me Respekt Saimiri

----------


## FierAkja143

Rina teme interesante kjo e jotja.  

Per ne chat se di sepse dhe per te pa martuarat besoj se chati eshte nje "ambient" negativ.  Sa here jam futur lexoj nga budalliqet me te medhaja dhe seriozisht se kuptoj ca dreqin duan ato femra qe futen ne chat rregullisht.  Ndoshta eshte anonimiteti qe i lejon.

Sa per forumin, besoj se forumi eshte nje vend ku mundesh te mesosh dicka dhe antaret jan me serioz. Por prap varet ca muhabetesh ben secili ne forum dhe ne ca temash futet.  Ato femra te martuara qe u pelqejn ngacmimet e cunave dhe flasin me njerin apo me tjetrin per mua sjan femra serioze dhe un po te isha burri tyre si lija te futeshin ne forum. Por mire nuk eshte te gjykojm sepse secili e din vet ca ben.  Ka femra te martuara qe futen ktu sepse u mungon shqipria dhe ktu eshte ndoshta i vetmi vend ku munden te komunikojn me shqiptar.  Ska as gje te keqe. Nuk do te thot je e martuar apo jo, kur ta lejon koha dhe nuk neglizhon aktivitetet e tjera ne jete, ska gje te keqe te shkembesh dy fjal me patriotet.  Por prap varet ca jan ato fjal qe shkemben  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fejzi

përshëndetje forumi është për të gjith i/e martuar apo pa martuar qoftë mashkull apo femër për të gjith shqitarët kado ku janë ju përshëndes dhe urime festat

----------


## FierAkja143

Se harova te shtoj, do ishte me e sakt nese kjo teme referohej dhe tek *meshkujt e martuar*!!  Seriozisht me vjen shume inat me vehten qe duhej te lexoja postimin e Fejzi qe ta thoja kte.

Ato qe thash tek postimi tjeter vlejn per femrat ashtu si dhe per meshkujt e martuar.  


Gjith te mirat.

----------


## YaSmiN

Te gjithe kane te drejte te lexojne te informohen nga ana e nje forumi.Kjo nuk ka dallime.Sic ka thene edhe Fierakja edhe djemt e martuar ose te fejuar shkruajne,bejne shaka kjo nuk do te thot qe"Tradheton"bashkeshorten e tij pas nje forumi.

----------


## SaS

mua me duket normale !!! sepse njesoj duhet te jene edhe femrat me ata meshkuj qe jane te martuar !!! por nje gje duhet te kemi parasysh qe mos e teprojme me shkruajtjen ne forum sepse mund te leme gjera me te rendesishme pas dore !!! zoti iu bekofte !!!

----------


## Fejzi

forumi sikurse  thash më parë sot spyet a e martuar a pa martuar të gjithë kan të drejtë për informim interneti është lidhja më e shpejtë për komunikim kalofshi mirë përshëndetje nga sofra e skandinavis

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Per mendimin tim grate apo burrat e martuar nuk ka ndonje te keqe nese shkruajn apo jo ktu.C'fare problemi do te kishte nese ata kerkojne qe te ndajne midis njeri tjetrit mendimet e tyre te pjekura dhe duke na ndihmuar dhe ne, rinine ne kuptimin e realitetit te ardhshem

----------


## skipetar

> Ka shumë të martuara që shkruajnë nëpër forume e chate të ndryshme shqiptare, andaj do të doja të dija mendimet e juaja *ërparësi kan meshkujt:* për to.
> Po nëse gruaja juaj shkruan a do të ju pengonte kjo?
> A mendoni se edhe gratë shqiptare kan të drejtë pa u ndrojtur të shkruajnë, të thonë mendimet e veta, të argëtohen e të bëjnë shaka mu si bëni ju meshkujt, të shkruajnë edhe në temat e "nxehta"?
> Ju si e ndjeni veten kur kuptoni se bashkëbiseduesja e juaj është grua e tjetërkujt e ndoshta edhe nënë e ndoj fëmiu??


cfare kompjuteri ki ti Rina3 si po ta kallxojka gjinine e njerzve n'Internet? ||| edhe po t'kallxojka si jon t'martum |||

kshtu a te laget ne temat e nxehta kompjuteri? |||

ku jon temat e nxehta se une marova neper do tema per politike e do tema t'priftav e t'hoxhallarve? |||

kishe bo mire me m'kallxu se jom i nxehte e nuk jom politikan, prift, a hoxhe |

----------


## Gerrard

*Pershendetje!!

Shum Hipoteza jan hedhur shum fjale dalin.

Per mua eshte gjeja me normale sic hyn burri hyn dhe gruaja. Kete gje e ben Killing Time, jan neper punra jan vetem neper shtepia, sa te dalin te bejne shooping me mire rin ne forum japin mendimet e tyre ose ne chat bejne nje muhabet dy.

Po civilizimi i Shqipetareve nuk ka per te ardhur kurre, gjithmon mendja i shkon nqs i futet gruaja apo e dashura futet per te gjetur nje person tjeter. Keto jan marrezira qe degjojme dhe shikojme. Ketu dhe ne chat njeriu futet per te shtyre kohen per te dhene mendimet e tij dhe per te mesuar ndonje gje.

Po ne Shqipetaret gjithmon kemi ngelur pas me paragjykime dhe me ide te shekujve te kaluar. Injoranca e Shqipetarit gjithmon shkone ne anen e gabuar.

Kalofshi mire se keto qe po shikojme me ngren nervat :@

Trendafili*

----------


## Rina3

> cfare kompjuteri ki ti Rina3 si po ta kallxojka gjinine e njerzve n'Internet? ||| edhe po t'kallxojka si jon t'martum |||
> 
> kshtu a te laget ne temat e nxehta kompjuteri? |||
> 
> ku jon temat e nxehta se une marova neper do tema per politike e do tema t'priftav e t'hoxhallarve? |||
> 
> kishe bo mire me m'kallxu se jom i nxehte e nuk jom politikan, prift, a hoxhe |


Skipetar a u dashka qe une patjeter te kem kompjuter te veçantë për të parë nëse dikush është i martuar ose jo?
Në mos e paqe dijtë, dije që tani se ka shumë të martuara që shkruajnë në chate e forume shqiptare, një prej tyre jam edhe unë.
Më interesoi thjesht mendimi juaj dhe hapa këtë temë e ti nuk ke nevojë të përdorësh një fjalor të tillë për t`u përgjegj.
Shum mirë e paska theksuar Thekthi se ne shqiptarët jemi larg civilizimit.
E pikërisht se jemi larg civilizimit deshta mendimet e juaja. 
Jo rrallë herë më ka ndodh që pikërisht se jam e martuar nga bashkëbisedues tjerë kam marrë "komplimente" nga më të "mirat" se kinse unë po e shfrytëzoj netin për të mbush boshllëqet që im shoq nuk mundet të mi ofrojë. Po nuk është qëllimi të tregoj se çfarë më ka ndodhë mua personalisht por në një medium çfarë është FSH kemi të drejtë ta dijmë mendimin e meshkujve për ne të martuarat.

----------


## skipetar

> Skipetar a u dashka qe une patjeter te kem kompjuter te veçantë për të parë nëse dikush është i martuar ose jo?


qysh e din ateher? ||| qysh po e percakton se dikush osht mashkull a femer e ateher edhe se osht i martum n'Internet |||



> Në mos e paqe dijtë, dije që tani se ka shumë të martuara që shkruajnë në chate e forume shqiptare, një prej tyre jam edhe unë.


po e zejme se e kem vullnetin me t'besu ||| megjithate ka shume mundsi ||| ti munesh me kon naj peder i mshefte si n'jet t'perditshme nuk munesh me u shpreh e paraqitesh ktu si femen edhe e martume ||| ateher munesh me kon naj mashkull si ta mer menja si osht tuj t'tradhtu gruja me naj mashkull n'chat a n'forum e don me e nxon ate fare mashkulli tuj e paraqit veten si gruja e jote ||| masnej si osht ma e mujshmja te Shqiptarte ti je mashkull si meresh me pergojime t'grave t'tjerve e permes ktyne temave munohesh me u bo i besushem ndaj gruse te najnjonit sa me pas per cka me pergoju ||| qeshtu munesh me i shtu mundsite e tjera t'mujshme |||
po me pak fjale t'thashe si e paske kompjuterin me do kallxus si une nuk kom pa hala |||



> Më interesoi thjesht mendimi juaj dhe hapa këtë temë e ti nuk ke nevojë të përdorësh një fjalor të tillë për t`u përgjegj.


secili e ka lirine e fjales e t'menimit ||| po me ate liri vjen pergjegjsia e secilit me qendru mrapa atyne fjalve e menimeve t'veta ||| shkrimi i jem ke n'vije t'temse qe e niset ju ||| tash muna me t'kerku falje me kusht nese t'besoj se je gru e martume |||



> Shum mirë e paska theksuar Thekthi se ne shqiptarët jemi larg civilizimit.
> E pikërisht se jemi larg civilizimit deshta mendimet e juaja.


ky osht menim i juaji ||| e vlen me i shpreh mospajtimet e mija n'naj teme t'vecante per qytetnim t'Shqiptarve ||| po shkruj vecse qytetnimi osht dicka qe shihet n'krahasim me tjerte ||| nuk e di sa jini t'dalun ju si me e pa qytetnimin e tjerve se kishit me u pajtu se Shqiptarte e kan pas e kan rujte qytetnimin si osht per lakmi |||



> Jo rrallë herë më ka ndodh që pikërisht se jam e martuar nga bashkëbisedues tjerë kam marrë "komplimente" nga më të "mirat" se kinse unë po e shfrytëzoj netin për të mbush boshllëqet që im shoq nuk mundet të mi ofrojë. Po nuk është qëllimi të tregoj se çfarë më ka ndodhë mua personalisht por në një medium çfarë është FSH kemi të drejtë ta dijmë mendimin e meshkujve për ne të martuarat.


n'cfare planeti je tuj rrnu se ku jom une nuk ki kurrfare t'drejte as ti e as kerkush tjeter me i dite menimet e tjerve |||

me kusht se t'besoj se je gru e martume po shkruj se sa ma shume qe po vazhdon me shkrime je tuj i kuptu problemet si i ki n'martese |||

pervec ksaj teme si osht e vecante si perjashtim ||| kallxomi temat n'te cillat po tu dashka me kallxu se je e martume ||| e une jom i bindun se ato tema nuk jon per njerz t'martum ||| ti i qujte tema te nxehta ||| pra nese njo e martume hyn n'tema t'nxehta ateher dicka osht tuj mungu asaj gruje t'martume ||| osht tuj kerku me mush i boshlleqet... ||| nese osht najkush me u qortu osht i martumi/ja si hyn n'ato tema e jo bashkebiseduste |||

me kusht se t'besoj se je gru e martume po m'vjen keq se paske probleme n'martese ||| mosbesimi osht njo pej problemeve ma t'mdhaja t'martes e po shfaqet ktu se t'paska shty me e hap kete teme |

----------


## shoku_tanku

Gjate qendrimit tim ne kete forum,me ka rastisur shpesh te komunikoj me gra te martuara,te pakten ato qe e kane deklaruar veten si te tilla"...megjithese jam tip ngacmues...me te tilla femra jam perpjekur te respektoj privatsine e tyre...jam perpjekur te tregohem me i matur dhe te mos e kaloj cakun e nje komunikimi normal...kjo,persa i perket anes time"...persa u perket atyre,te pakten der me sot nuk me ka rastisur ndonjera,qe te me kete kerkuar me teper se sa thjesht nje komunikim normal, dhe kjo,te them te drejten me ben te ndihem teper i lehtesuar.
E them me pastertine me te madhe",nuk do te doja kurresesi qe me ane te komunikimit tim,te behesha shkaktar i prishjes se nje familjeje!Mendoj se te gjithe duhet te tregohemi te pergjegjshem persa u perket problemeve te kesaj natyre.....gjithashtu,pergjegjshmerine me te madhe ne kete mes,duhet ta tregojne ne rradhe te pare, vete grate e martuara"...duhet te tregohen teper te matura ne nje bashkebisedim,ne menyre qe te mos lene vend per ngacmime te natyres banale,apo me keq akoma,te jene nxitese te ketyre ngacmimeve"..megjithate,mendoj se tek e fundit,jemi te gjithe njerez te rritur dhe te pergjegjshem per veprimet tona...gjithesecili ben ate qe do dhe qe ndjen,nuk dua te paragjykoj ato gra te martuara qe futen neper forume me qellimin qe te ngacmojne dhe te ndihen te ngacmuara,ashtu sikurse nuk mund te paragjykoj ata djem qe ju shkojne mbas avazit....ashper do te gjykoja ato gra te martuara,qe futen neper forume me qellim njohjen dhe afrimin me djem per te vazhduar me pas me ta,nje lidhje dashurore ne jeten reale...ashper do te gjykoja edhe ata djem qe me vetedije te plote behen shkaktare te prishjes se nje lumturie
familjare.....Persa i perket ndalimit apo lejimit,mua me duket dicka e pakonceptueshme e cila s'duhet te vihet ne diskutim,c'do njeri ka te drejte te shprehe mendimet e veta, qofshin keto edhe gra te martuara...

----------


## zhorzhi

> E them me pastertine me te madhe",nuk do te doja kurresesi qe me ane te komunikimit tim,te behesha shkaktar i prishjes se nje familjeje!Mendoj se te gjithe duhet te tregohemi te pergjegjshem persa u perket problemeve te kesaj natyre.....gjithashtu,pergjegjshmerine me te madhe ne kete mes,duhet ta tregojne ne rradhe te pare, vete grate e martuara"...duhet te tregohen teper te matura ne nje bashkebisedim,ne menyre qe te mos lene vend per ngacmime te natyres banale,apo me keq akoma,te jene nxitese te ketyre ngacmimeve dhe  shkaktare te prishjes se nje lumturie
> familjare.....Persa i perket ndalimit apo lejimit,mua me duket dicka e pakonceptueshme e cila s'duhet te vihet ne diskutim,c'do njeri ka te drejte te shprehe mendimet e veta, qofshin keto edhe gra te martuara...



Ke shume te drejte.
cdo njeri eshte pergjegjes i veprimeve qe ben.

nuk eshte gabim qe te martuarit te hyjne neper forume,eshte e drejta e cdokujt
te beje ate qe i pelqen.....se edhe te martuarit kane qene beqare apo jo?
por se besoj se hyrja ne forum mund te coje ne shkaterrimin e familjes.

per meshkujt mbase po,por grate ne pergjithesi jane me te matura me veprimet 
qe bejne.

mendoj se asnjeri nga ne nuk e ka te drejten te gjykoje te tjeret.
secili vepron sipas menyres se vet...

----------


## nine_gj

Eshte nje teme reale dhe qe me perket edhe mua.Une futem  ne forum vetem qe te lexoj temat e ndryshme dhe me pelqen,jap mendimin tim aty ku dua dhe nuk mendoj se ka ndonje gje te keqe megjithese jam e martuar.Pershendes personat e ndryshem pa e ditur se cilet jane per mendimet apo per temat  dhe mjaftohem me kaq.Futem ne Forum kur kam kohe te lire,pa e ekzagjeruar  per tu argetuar dhe per te zgjeruar horizontin tim ne cdo gje. Nuk gjykoj ato qe hyjne ne Chat megjithese mua me duken gjera, koti dhe shahen me lloj-lloj fjalesh ,secili ka deshirat dhe zgjedhjen e ben vete por nuk me pelqejne lidhjet nepermjet Internetit qe tejkalojne caqet  shoqerore apo ato miqesore dhe me sa kam degjuar gjejne vetem zhgenjime.Ca gjera qe me  kane munguar perpara i shijoj tani pa e tepruar,me kufi,duke perdorur Forumin  per te marre dicka prej tij.Respekte te gjitheve per mendimet tuaja.

----------


## nine_gj

Eshte nje teme reale dhe qe me perket edhe mua.Une futem  ne forum vetem qe te lexoj temat e ndryshme dhe me pelqen,jap mendimin tim aty ku dua dhe nuk mendoj se ka ndonje gje te keqe megjithese jam e martuar.Pershendes personat e ndryshem pa e ditur se cilet jane per mendimet apo per temat  dhe mjaftohem me kaq.Futem ne Forum kur kam kohe te lire,pa e ekzagjeruar  per tu argetuar dhe per te zgjeruar horizontin tim ne cdo gje. Nuk gjykoj ato qe hyjne ne Chat megjithese mua me duken gjera koti dhe shahen me lloj-lloj fjalesh ,secili ka deshirat dhe zgjedhjen e ben vete por nuk me pelqejne lidhjet nepermjet Internetit qe tejkalojne caqet  shoqerore apo ato miqesore.Ca gjera qe me  kane munguar perpara i shijoj tani pa e tepruar,me kufi,duke perdorur ne interesin tim

----------


## e panjohura

Kur behet regjistrimi ne forum nuk shkruan ne rregullore askund qe duhet apo jo te futen te martuarat pasi shumica kritikojn femrat...Po le te hyjn te martuarit se do mesojm apo pesojm diqka nga ta.Komentet jan shum frytedhenese pa marr parasysh nga vjen te martuar apo jo shum nga keto kan vler te madhe pra pse mos ta shfrytezojn njekohesish dy pale te martuarit dhe te pamartuarit...Duhet te kemi kujdes vetem ne menyren e te shprehurit pasi qe ktu futen edhe adoleshenca e pse ti mesojn gjerat e kqija nga ne ti mesojm me jetua paster mendua paster kjo do jet ndihmes....

----------


## BEHARI

me nje fjal une qe jam ne prak te marteses i bije qe te hell lutje tek moderatoret  per te u crregjistruar nga ky forum!!
mirpo lind pyetja!gjith ket shoqeri qe kam krijuar me shum mund,mbase me shum se prej tre vjetve,a eshte e veshtir per tjau kthyer shpinen??
mendoj qe esht shum e veshtire!!
respekt per te gjithe!!Behari!

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Ke shume te drejte.
> cdo njeri eshte pergjegjes i veprimeve qe ben.
> 
> nuk eshte gabim qe te martuarit te hyjne neper forume,eshte e drejta e cdokujt
> te beje ate qe i pelqen.....se edhe te martuarit kane qene beqare apo jo?
> por se besoj se hyrja ne forum mund te coje ne shkaterrimin e familjes.
> 
> per meshkujt mbase po,por grate ne pergjithesi jane me te matura me veprimet 
> qe bejne.
> ...


Eshte e vertete,asnjeri nga ne nuk ka te drejten te gjykoje te tjeret por dashur pa dashur,behemi gjykues dhe te gjykuar..ne rastin konkret,ti mendon se meshkujt jane me te prirur te shkaterrojne familje dhe per me teper,ne forma te kesaj natyre...une nuk do te doja te dilja ne konkluzione te tilla,as per meshkujt e as per femrat...e thashe edhe me siper se gjykoj ashper si meshkujt
edhe femrat e martuara qe futen ne forum per qellime te kesaj natyre...dhe mendoj se ka te tille...meshkuj edhe femra... nuk me takon mua t'i gjykoj per veprimet e tyre...por po them ate qe mendoj,ashtu si e mendoj..

----------

